# Stagbar Antler Chews



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Has anybody heard of Stagbar Antler Chews, or does anyone have any thoughts on them? I noted them in Pets at Home earlier. They claim to be 100% natural. I didn't buy one but if anyone can give me any advice on whether these are good or bad it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

They are great! Totally natural and cruelty-free (deer drop their antlers every year, they aren't killed to get them) and very long lasting. Some dogs go nuts for them, but ours aren't that fussed. None of ours are big chewers though.


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Brilliant, thank you! I'll go and get one tomorrow and see how Milo gets on. He does love chew toys so hopefully these will be great for him.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

My crew adore Stagbars!!

I have one bigger dog who is about 14lbs he is a mighty chewer and loves them, the two smaller chis love them too, but prefer them when they are a bit chewed rather than brand new - I think the slightly chewed ones have more flavour and they seem to find them easier to get a good chew going once the top of it is pre-chewed


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I got really excited when I heard about these but then came across a vets report that said stag bars were causing a lot of broken teeth so I havent dared give my chi one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wiz (Feb 2, 2013)

My boys love them and they last for ages 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

The first time I bought 2 of these for Charlie & Bailey they both went mad for the same one! They loved it but for some reason they didn't like the other one! I bought 2 more and they have nibbled the ends but that's it. 
I really should try soaking it overnight or rubbing it with a file or something like it says on the site where I got mine. Charlie isn't a big chewer really he likes bailey to chew things first till it's soggy then steal it from him lol! Bailey on the other hand loves to chew! 
I get my two the ziwipeak deer hoofer things from pet planet sometimes and they both absolutely love them x


----------

